# NREMT questions



## Calichic (Oct 26, 2011)

Did anyone have regular bls questions on their NREMT?                                                    Mine was all weird ALS type scenarios that BLS would not normally get.Like emergency rescues in deep terrain and some messed up trauma cases. I was waiting to get a BLS type question and the simplest question I got was about a service dog..I bought the pre-test and took those no prob , but  none of the CBT questions were even remotely close to the pretest. alot of the questions were stuff we never went over at school and when I got home, I looked up in my book it was not there either.. I am a bit confused why it was like that..other ppl I asked said theirs was the normal BLS type questions..Why was mine different?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 26, 2011)

When did emergency rescues in deep terrain become ALS? You can come across messed up trauma patients while working on a BLS truck and have to manage that patient until you intercept with ALS during transport. 

My NREMT for Basic and Intermediate were both stupidly easy...


----------



## Calichic (Oct 26, 2011)

NVRob said:


> When did emergency rescues in deep terrain become ALS? You can come across messed up trauma patients while working on a BLS truck and have to manage that patient until you intercept with ALS during transport.
> 
> My NREMT for Basic and Intermediate were both stupidly easy...



I was comparing mine with some other people, and my questions were alot different, I should have rephrased the deep terrain and als, my apologies, will not ask anymore questions


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 26, 2011)

Calichic said:


> I was comparing mine with some other people, and my questions were alot different, I should have rephrased the deep terrain and als, my apologies, will not ask anymore questions



I didn't say don't ask questions. 

I answered your question, you just didn't like the way I answered it. Define a "messed up trauma case".

When it comes down to it trauma care from the BLS to ALS level really isn't that different unless your talking about thoracic trauma or fluid resuscitation. We just know more about the physiology of what's going on except for the select few BLS providers with advanced education.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 26, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I answered your question, you just didn't like the way I answered it. Define a "messed up trauma case".



I direct you here

Edit: Anyways, Rob's right. "Messed up" trauma scenarios don't just happen to ALS providers, depending on where you work, you can very well run a call like that, and you have to manage it to the best of your ability. From what I'm reading, it seems as though you went into the test expecting the questions to be amazingly simplistic and then you were surprised when the questions were harder than you thought. Granted, the test is not hard by any means, but some of the questions require a certain amount of critical thinking, and you shouldn't be surprised when you got "harder" questions than your friends. My advice to you: expect the unexpected and you'll never be surprised.


----------

